# Best sites for laptop deals or reviews



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm trying to look up laptop reviews to buy one. So I've been using just cnet, pcmag, and pcworld but I feel like I'm always missing something at each site. Do you recommend any other site? As for getting good deals, are there any other sites than newegg and tigerworld?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Deal News

Tech Bargains

More Stuff 4 Less


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Deal News

Tech Bargains

More Stuff 4 Less


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

zoeli said:


> how about this one! before i bought one SONY VGN-TXN25N/B LAPTOP from actfind.com, it works great, i love it so much!


http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/851789-sony-coughs-faulty-vaio-notebooks.html

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/851324-sony-bans-windows-7-xp.html


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

techbargain is quite useful!!!
but i hate it because a better coupon came out 4 days after i used another one from it...


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

Look at deals2buy.
I've purchased Dell laptop from that site.


----------



## Sami27 (Oct 25, 2009)

PC World
they have deals on laptops and software/hardware


----------

